# The fury of reading...



## Xanados (Mar 14, 2012)

For my entire life I've been struggling as I read. This, believe it or not, is the source of a deep depression. When I read, even as I read this back, my tongue moves. I have tried many things. I have tried to read faster (it slightly helps), but it always there. There is no time when I don't think about it.

I realize that it is natural. It's sub-vocalization, I think. But some people do not suffer it. Some people don't mind it, but I don't think that they have it as bad. It's not subtle. 

I have struggled with it for years. 

On another note, I have tried to read the LoTR for over 2 years. I can't get past the beginning chapters. As of yesterday I have been determined to finish it. But, for some reason, the problem has gotten worse. I'm on chapter 6 of the Fellowship. This is the chapter that I just couldn't bear to read the last time I read it almost a a year ago. (For the tongue movement amongst other reasons) And now it has happened again. What a paradox.

It is ruining my reading. Well, I can't say that because it has always been there. While I was reading Elantris I found it slightly easier, whereas in LotR I did not. The dialogue trips me up. There are hardly any contractions. I partly have a lisp and I have never pronounced the letters in words. I glottal stop, too.

When I think I constantly move my tongue, too. 

Please, no light comments. This is serious for me. I have only now decided that I want to make a thread about it.

Edit: I've just remembered: I find it almost impossible to say, in my head, the word "changed". I just cannot say words with similar letters. It is to the point where I must open my mouth, whisper the word, and bloody read on.
Edit: This is reading. This is writing. The two most important things. This is a horrible affliction. I don't know I've managed to suffer through the books that I have. 

Ughhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 14, 2012)

One technique to attempt to overcome sub-vocalization is to try to train your eyes and your mind to move through the text faster than you can sub-vocalize. It will take practice, I imagine, but the idea is that at some point you'll break the habit when you start processing the text faster than you can sub-vocalize it. Not a bad idea to find practice materials you don't care about reading, because initially you will probably miss a lot of content as you are forcing yourself mentally through the words at a faster rate than you are used to. The theory is, though, that as you keep trying it your brain will eventually fall into the new pattern and the sub-vocalization issue will go away.

In the mean time, for things you enjoy, try audio books. Particularly for books that you find a little more tedious in print. I don't think I'd have read Robert Jordan's last Wheel of Time books (pre-Sanderson) if it wasn't for being able to get them on CD and listen to them.


----------

